# Bad Boy Mowers?



## SlyFerret (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi guys,
I wanted to ask if any of you are familiar with Bad Boy Zero Turn mowers.  My neighbor bought one a couple years ago and has been happy with it.  At first, I thought they were a TSC brand, but now I see that other dealers carry their mowers too.

My local TSC has one of these on clearance for a few hundred bucks off.  The one they have looks to be pretty stout.  From what I see, they seem to be pretty heavy duty.  Having been in retail hardware before, I think that I might be able to talk them down a little more at this time of year.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/outdoo...reg-zt-zero-turn-lawnmower-60-in-deck-4457259

I'm going to go to visit a couple of power equipment dealers today, one is a John Deere dealer that I think also might carry some other lines.  The other carries John Deere, as well as Bad Boy, Scag, and a few others.

Anyway, I'm familiar with the other manufacturers that I will be looking at today, but was hoping to get some input on Bad Boy that doesn't come directly from a salesman.

Thanks!
-SF


----------



## ironpony (Jan 16, 2012)

They are american made in Arkansas, I have the one sold in Tractor supply 60 "cut
runs great, cuts great, built like a tank and power lift deck. You are going to get alot of opinions on this
dollar for dollar you will not get a better mower. there are better mowers but plan on spending several thousand more.
For the average homeowner I do not think you can do better. Once you go look at some of the others you have listed you
will see the price difference I refer to


----------



## heat seeker (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd check on parts availability. Nothing worse than a broken mower, tall grass, and a needed repair part is nowhere to be found.


----------



## semipro (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know that brand but I do know I'd pass up any mower that uses aluminum blade bearing housings.  I'd look for cast iron ones with zerk (grease) fittings.  I'd look for zerk fittings at front wheels and wheel pivots as well.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, I talked to two different dealers today.

I'm down to the John Deere Z465 or the Bad Boy ZT6000.  I loved the Exmarks, but they really are more expensive than I can afford.

The Bad Boy's are built like tanks, and the one at TSC is a few hundred dollars cheaper than the John Deere, but John Deere has a good reputation for reliability.

The price difference isn't enough to base my decision on price, so any other things to consider?

I will look into service and parts availability for Bad Boy.

-SF


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 16, 2012)

Lot of good information on the Bad Boy's and the Deere over on Lawnsite.com!! The people who own the BB'S seem to like them!!

I have spoken with a user named DWost over there, He is a Bad Boy owner, If you PM him, I'm sure he will help you anyway he can.

The Bad Boy's are kinda the new kid on the block, so some of the die hard Exmark, Scag, Hustler, etc... owners don't seem to give them a chance.


----------



## JDC1 (Jan 16, 2012)

SlyFerret said:
			
		

> Well, I talked to two different dealers today.
> 
> I'm down to the John Deere Z465 or the Bad Boy ZT6000.  I loved the Exmarks, but they really are more expensive than I can afford.
> 
> ...



I own an Exmark that I purchased new in 2009.  I was in the dealership at the end of last season and he had several left over models from 2010 that were still in crates.  It might be worth it to call around.  Around here there are a ton of lightly used for about half of what a new one costs.  

How much are you mowing?  I mow about 4 acres and love the zero turn except for when the yard is wet.  It is useless if the ground is a little swampy.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 16, 2012)

5 acres, triangle shaped lot.  Flat terrain.  A few spots get a little soggy, but I don't mow when it is that wet.

-SF


----------



## lukem (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a bad boy pup 60" with the 31 hp kawasaki.  It is an awesome machine.  I can mow my flat 3 acres in about an hour.  I haven't had a single issue with it after a couple hundred hours of use.  I bought it gently used (80 hours) three years ago.

I had a couple questions and called customer service and they were great....one guy even gave me his email address in case i had any more questions.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 16, 2012)

Good info about their service.  Thanks!

-SF


----------



## jeromehdmc (Jan 17, 2012)

A co-worker has a Bad Boy, 60" pup. It's 3 years old I think and he hasn't had one bit of trouble with it. He mows almost 5 acres mostly flat. I know he contacted them right after he bought it for something and he said the customer service was great..they even sent him a couple shirts and hats. They even sent him a hat to give to my wife as a joke...she has a CubCadet M60 Tank. I've looked the Bad Boys over and they look like good mowers. If you treat it good it'll probably be the last mower you have to buy.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 17, 2012)

SlyFerret,

Have you looked at the Toro TitanZ's?  Another great machine in this price range.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 17, 2012)

On the Toro site, I don't see a Titan Z, but I do see a ZX.  Am I looking at the right one?

-SF


----------



## ironpony (Jan 18, 2012)

alot of JD stuff is imported now
BB 100% american 
just my .02 
and if your looking at JD stuff at the box stores
they are really cheaply made compared to dealer product
they are not the same equipment
not knocking JD
I own a JD BB and Kubota
each serves its purpose


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 18, 2012)

100% American is quite a stretch!! :-/


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 19, 2012)

I have gone 'round and 'round on this now.

I finally decided to go with the JD Z465.  I called the JD dealer back today, and they are trasfering the mower from their main location to the one up by me.

Thanks for all your input guys!

-SF


----------



## ironpony (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't go wrong with that choice
after mowing with a zero turn you
will wonder how you ever managed before
mowing was always enjoyable to me
now it is also fun
now if only the grass will grow


----------



## scottm1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a Scag Turf Tiger, 29 hp, 60 inch cut, and I love it. But, I will say this.....I looked at the Bad Boys before I bought mine, and they are the best buy out there,......and I looked at them all for several months. The only reason I bought my Scag was because I found a really good deal on it, and I still paid more than I should have.


----------

